# This is how Gidget acts everytime she sees me with any type of food.



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww! You can see her though process "I want it, I want it bad, can I, can I please have it mom?" 

I think horses could teach most dogs a thing or two about begging! Mine start in when they hear me open the chain on the pasture gate.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahhh how cute. =) My two act the same way. They start talking as soon as the grain buckets come out. People at the stables think its hilarious to hear both of them nickering constantly.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I think horses could teach most dogs a thing or two about begging! Mine start in when they hear me open the chain on the pasture gate.


My horse begs worse than my dogs. You should see his face when ever I unwrap a sandwich. (One of his favorite things....) Sometimes he'll even start doing tricks all by himself if I tell him to stand back, he will hold one foot in the air, then the other.....shake his head... >_<


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HAHAAHAH

I know,horses are too funny. Gidget loves peanut butter and jelly! Well she likes any food. She tried sneaking a bite of chili fries froma girl at a show once O.O she really wanted some.

Horses are quite good at begging.Gidget will even do jumps with me to get it and she talks the entire time,lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Too funny! A mare I had as a kid got oreo cookies, a hot dog & shared my mt dew anytime we won a class. She was a total pig and would eat anything! 

The only one I share much with now is Woodstock & we share one Guinness beer a week


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol,we put beer in their food sometimes as a treat. Gidget gets some of my peanut butter and jelly sandwiches on our trail rides and she loves black licorice too!..I don't think there is anythign that my horse doesn't like..She loves pizza but I don't give her that anymore since I found out she colics easily.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Gidget said:


> Horses are quite good at begging.Gidget will even do jumps with me to get it and she talks the entire time,lol.


Now that is something you have to video tape. :lol: 

Jake is able to open drawers, trash cans, bags and swinging doors to get to the food. Once he figured out that I keep grain in trash cans he will knock any over that he sees to try and open it up. 

When I'm at shows I always bring a sandwich and he gets the crust. ^-^ Soon as I take it out, he is leaning close as he can to me, with his eyes wide open and ears about to break off because they can't go any farther forward. 

Even if I'm eating inside the trailer and he is on the outside you will see his nose through the small slats in my stock trailer, or his eye pressed against the slats trying to look for me. haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks pretty polite about it, though. Eager , but not rude or pushy. good for you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL....Rodeo does that same nickering that Gidget does!! I noticed he will also lift his front feet up, and kind of hold them up, and then switch. He does it more at times than others....he is a strange horse

Anyways, Gidget is adorable as always!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

aWWW,THANKS!...sounds like Rodeo and her are a like  

YAY! finally some other person with a horse that nickers like mine and they are both bald faced!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend's two arabs nicker like that. It's rather funny. Aires doesn't. He'll just stare at you and will you to feed him. I swear he thinks he has the Force, sometimes!

As for begging...no horse has my friend's arab gelding beat. If he sees you with ANY kind of food, he will almost literally try to climb into your lap to get some. One of his favorites is Wheat Thins. He was mainly a competitive endurance horse in his younger days and got used to sharing all sorts of snacks on the trail with his rider.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

how cute. I am super impressed at how polite she is. Nice work! Cooper will nicker and yawn constantly (weird habit) while im bringing their food. He stays out of my spacet o hang his bucket but not THAT polite. I may have to do some training now cuz I really liked seeing her wait like that.


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

That is so funny! I love how you can hear her gobbling her meal up  so cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

She's so polite and beautiful!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone  She is very polite when it comes to her food.If I tell her to wait to eat the grass she will knows when to hold still and when I say okay and I loosen my grasp on her lead she will begin eating...she's a good girl.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Thank you everyone  She is very polite when it comes to her food.If I tell her to wait to eat the grass she will knows when to hold still and when I say okay and I loosen my grasp on her lead she will begin eating...she's a good girl.


I wish Rodeo would do that!! LOL, lately we'll go for a walk, or whatever, and he actually has little fits when he doesnt get his way. I dont want him to think he can eat grass whenever, here and there when were not working its fine, but when were working he does not eat grass.....

anyways, he'll put his head down, and when he feels the pressure, he picks his head back up and starts stomping/thrashing. Id say whats happening is when people at the barn take him out to the pasture, they let him get away with it, and then when I dont let him, he doesnt understand why he cant eat grass.....oh well, he'll learn sooner than later!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Gidget is so cute! I love her nicker, it's so soft and feminine! 
Lacey will also start nickering non-stop if she thinks you have food but her nicker is like a "oh my gosh! Shut up already! You're SO loud" kind of nicker. :lol:

And I love your hair! It's so pretty and curly! Redheaded Oregonian hi-five! :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> Gidget is so cute! I love her nicker, it's so soft and feminine!
> Lacey will also start nickering non-stop if she thinks you have food but her nicker is like a "oh my gosh! Shut up already! You're SO loud" kind of nicker. :lol:
> 
> And I love your hair! It's so pretty and curly! Redheaded Oregonian hi-five! :lol:


 
Hahaha,so Lacey has a manly nicker? I know Stormy does and the first time I heard it I was shocked that came out of her since she is so dainty! :lol: It's amusing. Gidget has a nice feminine and has never had a manly neigh in the(almost) 2 yrs that I've owned her!

Woohoo! High five for Oregonian redheads! I'm actually very proud to be a redhead...we're a rare breed  Thank you! When I was young people didn't like it but they love it now =D I'm growing it out so I look like a curly version of Ariel the mermaid...hahaahaa..


----------

